# Poly Cutting Edge Questions



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't have any experience with poly edges so I request some education. I am bidding a subdivision that is requesting I leave an inch of snow on the pavement. I think this is to prevent damage to the roads. I am not sure about the logic here. If I am going to leave 1" I would have to set the feet on my plows. I never set the feet...even on gravel roads. I find it much easier to "feel" what the plow is doing and the feet just dig down through the gravel anyway. My specific concern about this particular site is that the feet will be in contact with the pavement and thus it may be doing exactly what they are trying to prevent in the first place. This thinking brought me to the poly idea yet I have many questions:
What poly "grade" or type should I look for?
How thick should I get?
How long will it last?
What cost per hour increase, if any, should I expect if I switch over?
What are the pros and cons of poly over steel?
What else do I need to know/ask that I have not already listed here?
I would like to get them a quote by Monday so your prompt replies would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I just looked at Fall Line. Has any one have any experience with them?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

DGODGR;1319653 said:


> I don't have any experience with poly edges so I request some education. I am bidding a subdivision that is requesting I leave an inch of snow on the pavement. I think this is to prevent damage to the roads. I am not sure about the logic here. If I am going to leave 1" I would have to set the feet on my plows. I never set the feet...even on gravel roads. I find it much easier to "feel" what the plow is doing and the feet just dig down through the gravel anyway. My specific concern about this particular site is that the feet will be in contact with the pavement and thus it may be doing exactly what they are trying to prevent in the first place. This thinking brought me to the poly idea yet I have many questions:
> What poly "grade" or type should I look for? * Polar Edge & Falline are both good *How thick should I get? * I have used 1in on rear plows on trucks and they work well. But 1.5 in thick is what I like for a front plow or anything skid steer related*.
> How long will it last? *That depends on many factors. So far I've see it lasting as long, if not longer than rubber...if that helps*.
> What cost per hour increase, if any, should I expect if I switch over? *If your switching from rubber, I have found it saves you money. When switching from steel, the decreased potential for damage to the surface being plowed, and damage to the vehicle plowing have cost saving value imo...but it may not last as long?..?..*
> ...


...............


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

snocrete;1319804 said:


> ...............


Thanks snocrete. Any info on round about prices? :salute:

To the OP. You must sell them on clearing to pavement. Leaving an inch has the potential for freeze over and ruts which will be harder to plow the next snow fall. I would never agree to leaving an inch on top of what I am plowing unless it is gravel.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

REAPER;1319895 said:


> Thanks snocrete. Any info on round about prices? :salute:
> 
> To the OP. You must sell them on clearing to pavement. Leaving an inch has the potential for freeze over and ruts which will be harder to plow the next snow fall. *I would never agree to leaving an inch on top of what I am plowing unless it is gravel.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

snocrete;1319959 said:


> REAPER;1319895 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks snocrete. Any info on round about prices? :salute:
> ...


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

DGODGR;1319971 said:


> snocrete;1319959 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please post a link to your supplier? I have not seen anything close to that pricing and I am only looking to put one on an 8' straight blade. Are you buying single pieces or using more than one to make it to 10'?*Can be done either way*
> ...


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

snocrete;1319959 said:


> For a 10ft pusher my prices were "roughly" $600 (rubber) - $700(urethane) - $250 (UHMW).....all 1.5in x 8in..


I wanted to clarify my "rough" price on the UHMW....that is for raw peices that I had to cut and drill for my needs. The rubber & urethane were already cut to fit and drilled.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for contributing to the thread Mike.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

REAPER;1319895 said:


> Thanks snocrete. Any info on round about prices? :salute:
> 
> To the OP. You must sell them on clearing to pavement. Leaving an inch has the potential for freeze over and ruts which will be harder to plow the next snow fall. I would never agree to leaving an inch on top of what I am plowing unless it is gravel.


Agreed, sometimes I am amazed what clients ask for, this one makes no sense it will only cause headaches. You have to stand firm as the snow professional and offer solutions like you are discussing on here. Thumbs Up


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for weighing in Paul. I think I have the right idea here, with poly, but I would like to find a few suppliers. I know that I will have to come up with a good price point, to get the job, but I am finding the edges are a bit pricey and I have NO CLUE as to how long I can expect them to last. Where are you getting your UHMW from?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

DGODGR;1320142 said:


> Thanks for weighing in Paul. I think I have the right idea here, with poly, but I would like to find a few suppliers. I know that I will have to come up with a good price point, to get the job, but I am finding the edges are a bit pricey and I have NO CLUE as to how long I can expect them to last. Where are you getting your UHMW from?


We buy it here in Montreal, I will buy sheets that are 4x8 feet 2 inchs thick. Once cut and drilled it costs me around $220.00 for a 4 inch wide blade. I will take some pics tomorrow and show how we attach the blades to our blowers. Have never tried one on a pusher before.


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

We tried UHMW cutting edges last year and got the from a place in Orangeville, Ontario. They were 1.5 inches thick 4 inches wide and 9 feet long and cost us $70.00 a piece cut and we had to drill them. They were more money if you only wanted a couple but we took 11 which is how many they could get out of 1 sheet. The guy I was dealing with told me the stuff we were get was recycled UHMW and was more wear resistaint that virgin UHMW. The name of the company is Technicor. Their # (519) 941-6120 www.technicor.ca.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

bi-directional;1320314 said:


> We tried UHMW cutting edges last year and got the from a place in Orangeville, Ontario. They were 1.5 inches thick 4 inches wide and 9 feet long and cost us $70.00 a piece cut and we had to drill them. They were more money if you only wanted a couple but we took 11 which is how many they could get out of 1 sheet. The guy I was dealing with told me the stuff we were get was recycled UHMW and was more wear resistaint that virgin UHMW. The name of the company is Technicor. Their # (519) 941-6120 www.technicor.ca.


Thanks Bi-Directional I am going to check them out, thats right in my back yard so to speak.


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

Neige;1320399 said:


> Thanks Bi-Directional I am going to check them out, thats right in my back yard so to speak.


Becareful when going to your backyard as you'll drive right through my house.:waving:


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Neige;1320242 said:


> We buy it here in Montreal, I will buy sheets that are 4x8 feet 2 inchs thick. Once cut and drilled it costs me around $220.00 for a 4 inch wide blade. I will take some pics tomorrow and show how we attach the blades to our blowers. Have never tried one on a pusher before.


Sorry everyone for I misinformed you by saying our blades were 2 inches thick. They are 11/2 inches thick, you would think that I would know 2 inches when I see it since that's our trigger depth.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

bi-directional;1320314 said:


> We tried UHMW cutting edges last year and got the from a place in Orangeville, Ontario. They were 1.5 inches thick 4 inches wide and 9 feet long and cost us $70.00 a piece cut and we had to drill them. They were more money if you only wanted a couple but we took 11 which is how many they could get out of 1 sheet. The guy I was dealing with told me the stuff we were get was recycled UHMW and was more wear resistaint that virgin UHMW. The name of the company is Technicor. Their # (519) 941-6120 www.technicor.ca.





Neige;1321120 said:


> Sorry everyone for I misinformed you by saying our blades were 2 inches thick. They are 11/2 inches thick, you would think that I would know 2 inches when I see it since that's our trigger depth.


What is the wear factor on these?

Do you replace them a couple times a year or will one last through the season? 
They also must really lighten up the plow weight. Is there any drawback from less weight?

Thanks.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

DGODGR;1320142 said:


> Thanks for weighing in Paul. I think I have the right idea here, with poly, but I would like to find a few suppliers. I know that I will have to come up with a good price point, to get the job, but I am finding the edges are a bit pricey and I have NO CLUE as to how long I can expect them to last. Where are you getting your UHMW from?


I've been thinking about putting UHMW on my pushers. I found Port Plastics http://www.portplastics.com/ in Denver. They quoted me about $60 for a 1.5" x 6" x 4' section. With 3 sections per pusher, that's only $180.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Neige;1321120 said:


> Sorry everyone for I misinformed you by saying our blades were 2 inches thick. They are 11/2 inches thick, you would think that I would know 2 inches when I see it since that's our trigger depth.


Oh man the jokes I could come up with from that material ^^^!!! :laughing: :laughing:

I'll keep it clean since there could be kids viewing!!

:waving:


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

You know what, as soon as I pressed submit, I went OMG someone is going to have a field day with this. Thanks for keeping it clean Steve LOL


----------



## Kayem (May 13, 2011)

Will the polyethylene cutting edges really do less damage to sealed asphalt, concrete, and stone? I've been looking into this a fair amount and would hate to make false claims to potential customers... i.e. "oh yeah your freshly sealed driveway will be fine," and after a season of plowing it shows the same wear on the asphalt's high spots as a steel cutting edge would.


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

I use to have a set on my boss v blade from fall line. They work pretty well and last several years. I finally took them off after 4 years since we lost the customer. I would say there is still several years left. Also put them on my v blade for the quad. A little pricy but a very good product


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Kayem;1321842 said:


> Will the polyethylene cutting edges really do less damage to sealed asphalt, concrete, and stone as a steel cutting edge would?


...Yes....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

REAPER;1321173 said:


> They also must really lighten up the plow weight. Is there any drawback from less weight?
> 
> Thanks.


When going from a .5 in steel edge to 1.5 in thick uhmw edge, the weight difference isnt really that noticeable. Same goes for when we have switched 1.5in rubber out for it.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

rblake;1321908 said:


> I use to have a set on my boss v blade from fall line. They work pretty well and last several years. I finally took them off after 4 years since we lost the customer. I would say there is still several years left. Also put them on my v blade for the quad. A little pricy but a very good product


Was that a polyEurethane blade or a UHMW polyETHYLENE blade?


----------



## mcneills (Oct 29, 2011)

did anybody answer the wear factor questions


----------



## AndersonCS (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been looking into uhmw edges. Don't know if I'll flip the coin for them or not?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey Paul, how are you cutting your sheets of UHMW down? I've got a sheet of 2" sitting here that is 4'x10'. It's pretty heavy to try to get up on a table saw and use that. 

I'm thinking of just using a big hand held skill saw?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

IMAGE;1344630 said:


> Hey Paul, how are you cutting your sheets of UHMW down? I've got a sheet of 2" sitting here that is 4'x10'. It's pretty heavy to try to get up on a table saw and use that.
> 
> I'm thinking of just using a big hand held skill saw?


Worm drive, with a blade you dont care about ruining. A reg skil saw works, but will be a bigger pita.

I have always wanted to try applying a small amount of water to the uhmw as I cut(in order to keep it from heating up) to see if it helps.?..?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats Crete, just checked my local dewalt supplier and they even have the nice dewalt wormdrive marked down from $388 to $199... I'll pick one up today. Hopefully it works good.

http://www.acmetools.com/tools/DEWALT+DWS535+7-1&#47;4+In.+Worm+Drive+Circular+Saw


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Spray the blade with fluid film and cut it. It's like butter.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Your welcome Steve! Have fun....I dont think it matters what you do, its not fun stuff to cut.



R&R Yard Design;1344905 said:


> Spray the blade with fluid film and cut it. It's like butter.


Really? It seemed to me the problem is the material heating up...which FF does nothing for keeping it cool....

Have you ever cut 1.5in or 2in thick uhmw?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

It seems to make it cut quicker.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Edges from Neige.
No FF no special blade/saw.
Cuts like butter.


----------



## FaccLandscaping (Dec 23, 2008)

For those of you guys that use or know poly cutting edges how does it handle with manhole covers and vents. I have researched and its supposed to give a little more then steel. I have a problem property this season and was looking for input from poly users. Any info would help.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

FaccLandscaping;1360920 said:


> For those of you guys that use or know poly cutting edges how does it handle with manhole covers and vents. I have researched and its supposed to give a little more then steel. I have a problem property this season and was looking for input from poly users. Any info would help.


Polyurethane is "ALOT" more forgiving than steel. UHMW polythylene is "a little" more forgiving than steel.


----------



## FaccLandscaping (Dec 23, 2008)

Snocrete:
If you were to hit a manhole cover or vent does your plow trip or does it ride up over the obstacle? I researched poly edges and the suppliers say that it rides up over obstacles... I would take the word of someone that uses this material rather the word of the supplier. What do you think?


----------



## FaccLandscaping (Dec 23, 2008)

I know rubber is probably my best bet but I've heard way too many flaws regarding rubber edges so I guess i'm looking for the happy medium between steel and rubber and was hoping that poly was going to be the answer. Or maybe the only answer is a new plow with a partial trip and I cant do that right now so I will have to hand shovel around all manholes and obstacles...hopefully not and maybe you guys can help me out with a suggestion.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

FaccLandscaping;1362021 said:


> I know rubber is probably my best bet but I've heard way too many flaws regarding rubber edges so I guess i'm looking for the happy medium between steel and rubber and was hoping that poly was going to be the answer. Or maybe the only answer is a new plow with a partial trip and I cant do that right now so I will have to hand shovel around all manholes and obstacles...hopefully not and maybe you guys can help me out with a suggestion.


Are you saying your truck mounted plow has no trip?

Either way, sounds like "polyurethane" is the material you want...


----------



## FaccLandscaping (Dec 23, 2008)

No it has a trip I just don't want to trip the plow and loose the whole load. The newer plows have a nice partial trip so you don't loose the whole load. Yea I'm going to have to just make the decision and go with poly, I was just looking for more input from those who use it before spending the money. Thanks for the input, I appreciate it, hopefully by next season the development is finished and I wont have to worry about all the obstacles.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

FaccLandscaping;1362192 said:


> No it has a trip I just don't want to trip the plow and loose the whole load. The newer plows have a nice partial trip so you don't loose the whole load. Yea I'm going to have to just make the decision and go with poly, I was just looking for more input from those who use it before spending the money. Thanks for the input, I appreciate it, hopefully by next season the development is finished and I wont have to worry about all the obstacles.


I think the term you are looking for is a "trip edge" vs a "trip plow" or "trip mold board". Some plows that have trip edges may have multiple seperate edges that will trip independant of one another. IME you don't loose the whole load of snow with either a edge or board trip plows.


----------



## FaccLandscaping (Dec 23, 2008)

That's it, Trip edge. Well if you don't loose the whole load it still requires a lot more time raising the plow and you will most likely have to clean up with a shovel. So with manhole covers, vents and driveway aprons hopefully its not a major pain in the ass. we will see. thanks for the input.


----------

